# Spacer für Stechachse vorne, Supreme DH 2011 V2



## Kasacke (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat.
Fahre ein Supreme DH 2011 V2.
Mein Vorderrad hat nach 4x fahren ein wenig Spiel, sprich wackelt ca. 1-2mm.
Muss bei der Stechachse (20mm) vorne auf beiden Seiten ein Spacer, also Distanzstück zwischen Nabe und Gabel rein?
Habe nur auf einer Seite nen Spacer, siehe Fotos.
Wie ist es bei euren Bikes?
Wo könnte man diesen Spacer bekommen?

Dicke Grüße vom Kasacken

Ohne Spacer:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mit Spacer:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kasacke (14. Juli 2011)

So, laut Commencal benötigt die Boxxer nur einen Spacer.
Leider rutscht die Nabe auf der Achse hin und her.
Denke komme ohne einen Besuch in ner Werkstatt nicht rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (14. Juli 2011)

kanns sein, dass das nicht die nabe auf der achse ist, sondern dass die lager nicht richtig eingestellt sind und das daher wackelt? das hatte ein kumpel mal. hat auch erst erfolglos mit spacern rumprobiert. bei einigen naben kannst du die lager auf der achse verschieben. die haben dann von außen einen mit inbus gesicherten ring, mit dem man eigentlich die industrielager fixiert. ist das zu locker, wackelt die nabe. 
ob das bei deiner nabe so ist, konnte ich auf den bildern nicht richtig erkennen, kann ja aber sein...

pyro

edit: oder ganz blöd: steckachse nicht fest genug? die lockerten sich in meinem bekanntenkreis sehr gerne, da musste dann der schnellspanner fester gemacht werden. an diesem ding auf der nicht-hebel-seite.


----------



## hollowtech2 (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist kortrekt. Es handelt hier NICHT um ein Fahrradhersteller-typisches
Problem. Da würde ich auch erstmal die Nabe checken lassen.


----------



## XzeitgeistX (17. Juli 2011)

In der Boxxer im 2011-V2 ist kein Schnellspanner verbaut, sondern eine Maxle DH Steckachse. Bei falscher Handhabe kann man die in nullkommanix kaputtbasteln. Kanns sein, dass das bei dir passiert ist?

Die Achse muss bei der Montage auf beiden Seiten gelöst bzw angezogen werden. Eine halbe Drehung zuviel schrottet die Achse. In dem Video wird das erklärt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-RockShox-Maxle-Lite-DH-2011.html
8-Klick-Regel!!

Hier noch ein Link aus dem Forum, der den Achsenaufbau erklärt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490320


----------



## pyroGhost (18. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, da hast du recht. Ich hatte die Achsen von Totem und Domain im Hinterkopf.
(Was aber nix dran ändert, dass da ein Fehler liegen könnte  )


pyro


----------



## Kasacke (18. Juli 2011)

Yo erst mal  vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Das Bike habe ich in die Werkstatt gebracht, es liegt ein Lagerdefekt bei der Nabe vor.
Habe nun ne DT Swiss 350 Nabe bestellt, hoffe damit ist das Problem gegessen.
Werde das Rad am Donnerstag abholen, dann gibts mehr Feedback!

Ach ja, das Video sagt alles, hatte mich vorab auch daran gehalten!

Beste Grüße
Kasacke


----------



## Kasacke (18. Juli 2012)

Ist schon länger her, aber das Problem lag tatsächlich an den Lagern, nach der Neujustierung ist das Nabenspiel weg!


----------

